# Smoking



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Bacon out of the smoker after a week of smoke,now the mullet going in ! Too windy to fish so might as well eat good!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Ain't nothing better them fresh smoked fish & pork :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good ! I didn't know that ya'll had mullet in Tennessee. Lol..... Are you using a brine on the fish or are you just adding a surface spice before smoking ? I just tried my hand at smoking some fish last week. I just made a simple brine , but the pompano turned out pretty dang good. But I'm looking for some other tried and true recipes used by some experienced hands at smoking fish.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Took a week to smoke a slab of bacon? what kinda smoker is that?


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Not really a smoker its a 100 year old smokehouse,i was lucky to be shown how to smoke meats by Allen Benton of Bentons bacon and hams! He's kind of famous for his


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Grouper made a quick trip down to Naples to get a salt fix,netted a few to make some dip out of


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

looks awesome; probably tastes better 
thanks for sharing.
smoke 'em up.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

GATER69 said:


> Not really a smoker its a 100 year old smokehouse,i was lucky to be shown how to smoke meats by Allen Benton of Bentons bacon and hams! He's kind of famous for his


Shhhhhhhhhh do not give away my dang secrets, ordering 20 lbs of bacon from him this morning. Best bacon I know of.


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

sorry but I think the secrets out already lol,nice having him as a neighbor always smells,good around here


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

GATER69 said:


> sorry but I think the secrets out already lol,nice having him as a neighbor always smells,good around here


You sir are a very lucky man! And yes I know the secret is out! I blame Tom Coliccio from Top Chef!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome thread! Thanks for sharing.


----------

